# Reptile shop not on the reptile shop list



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried to post this on the relevant thread, but it's closed !

At the weekend we had a really pleasant visit to a new reptile shop in Dundee, Strictly Exotics, Strictly Exotics herpetology centre for the best quality Reptiles & Amphibians.

The owner, Ewan, was very knowledgeable, his stock was in great condition, and we were actually quite pleased to have been asked a lot of 'telling' questions with regards to buying a chameleon, such as what our past experience is, and if we had the proper equipment ready to accept 'Ronnie' into our home

I'm sure Ewan's business will thrive not only because his attitide is very positive overall, but particularly notable is the fact that he praised other reptile shops in Scotland, and didn't try to make himself look better by making others look worse. ( IMHO if someone has to pull others down to make themselves look good it is always a sign that they're struggling to get along).


Well worth a visit if you're up that way !


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm desperate to go visit! I'm a member on the forum went to check today and they have a live viv cam in a chameleon viv was watching it wander about earlier was cool!


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

im a bit far away but if all reptile shops were like that then thered be no trouble with ill treated pets or people taking them back or dumping them because they are bigger than they thought theyd be


----------

